# Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 or MSI Z77A-G45 on board sound



## Chunks (Jan 28, 2013)

just a quick qustion but what would be best for gaming the asus xonar dgx or the on board THX TruStudio 7.1 HD Audio on the msi g45 on a gaming headset as i never use speakers, i have tt thermaltake shock at the moment but might be upgrading them soon.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 28, 2013)

The Xonar DGX. 

Is the DGX the only option?, or is there any other sound card to available?


----------



## Chunks (Jan 28, 2013)

that is the only one really jumps up in price abit after that one.


----------

